#  Krankenpflege >   Bräunung >

## scottmonitor

Hallo! 
Momentan interessiere ich mich bzw. mach mir gerade gedanken, besser gesagt analysiere und/oder möchte es gerne über die Bräunung wissen, deshalb stelle ich (werde ich) sehr viele Fragen Rund um das Thema Braun/Bräunung helle bzw. dunkle Haut stellen.  
Kann mir jmd. vielleicht sagen,  _"Welche Substanze, Arzneimittel, Produkte, Lebensmittel etc. zur Bräung der Haut führen?"_ 
Es gibt sicherlich auch Produkte die zur Bräung der Haut führen. Wie ich auch in einen Text bzw. Bericht gelesen habe, besitzen "Fische" und "Milch" Vitamin D und Vitamin D sorgen für die Bräunung.   *Stimmt das? * Gruß 
Scott

----------


## Christiane

Also ich kann nicht sagen, welche Substanzen in diesen Bräunungsmitteln drin sind. Damit habe ich mich nie beschäftigt. Das kann dir ein Chemiker sicher gut beantworten. 
Etwas ungenau ist das, was du über das Vitamin D schreibst. Genaugenommen ist es kein Vitamin, sondern ein Hormon. Es ist in Fisch, Milch und Pilzen enthalten. Der Körper kann dieses Vitamin D selbst herstellen, wenn man sich der UV Strahlung der Sonne aussetzt. Die UV Strahlen bräunen die Haut. Das Vitamin D hat eine sehr wichtige Aufgabe: es sorgt dafür, daß der Körper das Kalzium aus der Nahrung aufnehmen und in die Knochen transportieren kann. Man nimmt außerdem an, daß es auch vor Tumorerkrankunghen schützt, aber die Forschung dazu läuft noch.

----------


## Steinlaus

Physiologisch funktioniert die Bräunung folgendermaßen: 
Unsere Haut hat verschiedene Schichten, in einer davon haben wir einen speziellen Zelltyp, die Melanozyten.
Ich weiß nicht wie tief du in der Materie Zellaufbau bist daher halte ich es mal recht schlicht.
Melanozyten haben wie andere unserer Zellen auch eigene kleine Zellorganellen, also in sich noch mal kleine Einheiten die bestimmte Funktionen haben.
In einer dieser kleinen Untereinheiten wird ein Enzym produziert (die Tyrosinase), Enzyme sind lange Ketten von Eiweißen.
Sitzt man in der Sonne oder im Solarium wird durch das UV-Licht eine Umwandlung eines anderen in der Zelle vorhandenen Eiweiß (Tyrosin) über einige Zwischenschritte angekurbelt an deren Ende der Stoff *Melanin* steht.
Melanin ist ein Pigment/Farbstoff der sich bei uns nicht nur in der Haut sondern u.a. auch in den Haaren findet, der chemische Prozess ist ähnlich wie bei einem angeschnittenen Apfel den du in die Sonne legst, der wird auch braun und die Chemie dahinter ist sich sehr ähnlich. 
Selbstbräuner wie z.B. Axe "Best of Summer", Nivea "Summer Breeze" etc. funktionieren ganz anders, sie enthalten (wie du sicher auch schon durch Google gefunden hast) meist den Stoff Dihydroxyaceton (DHA) was einfach gesagt eine Art Zucker ist. 
Viele Nahrungsmittel enthalten verwandte Stoffe als Farbstoff, du findest oft z.B. "Zuckercouleur", ebenfalls findet sich diese Art Farbstoff z.B. beim Braten (vielleicht sagt dir die "Maillard-Reaktion" etwas).
Bei den Selbstbräunern wird dieses DHA in den obersten Hautzellen aufgenommen und umgewandelt, was i.d.R. mehrere Stunden dauert und als Produkt einen Melanin ähnlichen Farbstoff hervorbringt.
Da sich die Haut recht schnell erneuert muss man sich auch regelmäßig damit eincremen weil der Effekt schnell wieder verschwindet, anders als bei der natürlichen Bräune die in einer tieferen Schicht abläuft. 
Sofort-Bräune per Airbrush oder "Sonnendusche" enthält meist auch DHA jedoch zusätzlich fertige Farbpigmente die eine sofortige Bräune veranlassen und die Zeit überbrücken bis die DHA Aktivierung erfolgt ist -> beim ersten Duschen ist das Wasser reichlich braun  :Zwinker:  
Diese Bräune bietet keinen zu berücksichtigenden UV-Schutz! 
Dann gibt es da noch die "Bräunungsbeschleuniger" die eher als Medikamente anzusehen sind und "angeblich" die Melanozyten anregen oder die UV-Sensibilität erhöhen was "angeblich" zu schnellerer Bräune führen soll.
Meines Wissens (und ein wenig auf vertrauenswürdigen Seiten schauen bestätigt dies)  gibt es dazu keine  repräsentativen Studien und sind daher auch von  pharmakologischer Seite  eher nicht zu empfehlen. 
Ich hoffe das ging so in die Richtung deiner Frage.
Sollte das zu oberflächlich gewesen sein bieten die hier genannten  Schlagworte aber sicher genügend Futter für die Suchmaschine  deines Vertrauens. 
Hier noch eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung von Matthias Bastigkeit, Fachdozent für Pharmakologie: http://www.medizin.de/ratgeber/theme...tbraeuner.html
Zu beachten ist aber auch zu den dort getroffenen Aussagen das es sich um keine zertifizierte Webseite handelt, entsprechend sollten diese ggf. hinterfragt werden.

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo! 
> Momentan interessiere ich mich bzw. mach mir gerade gedanken, besser gesagt analysiere und/oder möchte es gerne über die Bräunung wissen,

 Was analysierst Du und was für einen Zweck hat das ganze?    

> deshalb stelle ich (werde ich) sehr viele Fragen Rund um das Thema Braun/Bräunung helle bzw. dunkle Haut stellen.

 Viele Deiner Fragen kannst Du ohne weiteres in der weiten Welt des Internettes nachlesen, da brauchen wir hier nicht immer allen Kleinkram zu beantworten. Google ist hilfreich, Wikipedia ebenso.  
Ich habe keine Lust darauf, ständig in jedem Beitrag irgendeine unsinnige Frage von Dir zu lesen, die Du Dir selber beantworten kannst. Es macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn sich jemand in eine ernste Diskussion reinhängt und heute Meinung A propagiert, morgen aber Meinung B. Ich und auch andere sind hier nicht in diesem Forum dafür da, Dir Deine Kindergartenfragen zu beantworten.    

> Kann mir jmd. vielleicht sagen,  _"Welche Substanze, Arzneimittel, Produkte, Lebensmittel etc. zur Bräung der Haut führen?"_

  
Auch hier ist das Internet sehr hilfreich oder aber geh doch einfach in einen Drogeriemarkt und schau mal hinten auf die Inhaltsstoffe. Am besten Du kaufst das Produkt Deiner Wahl und gehst jeden Begriff auf der Liste durch. So kannst Du Deine Zeit auch sinnvoll nutzen!   

> Es gibt sicherlich auch Produkte die zur Bräung der Haut führen. Wie ich auch in einen Text bzw. Bericht gelesen habe, besitzen "Fische" und "Milch" Vitamin D und Vitamin D sorgen für die Bräunung.   *Stimmt das? * Gruß 
> Scott

 Die Zusammenhänge von Vitamin D und Co. haben hier schon andere erklärt, ich erspare mir die Wiederholung. 
Schön wäre es, wenn Du hier zukünftig nicht nur irgendwelche Sachen fragen würdest aus lauter Langeweile, sondern Dich vorher schon mal selbst schlaumachen würdest und dann konkrete Fragen stellen würdest! 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Dazu man schon viele deiner Fragen bereits in der Schule unterrichtet hat! Das ist Allgemeinwissen!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Damit ist alles geklärt....

----------

